# Aquario Neo Co2 Diffuser



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I use them and yes they fill up with water over night when they are turned off. My CO2 pressure is 20 PSI so, it pushes the water out when it starts up. So, it hasn't been a problem for me.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for that info. I'm running around 35psi and sometimes it will push the water through but it can take hours, other times nothing and i need to separate it from the tubing and turn it over. This never happened with the old-fashioned glass ones. I even have a check valve on the tubing going down the outer side of the glass.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You may have a leak and are operating at a lower pressure than you think. I have 2 small ones and one large sized one and they all fill with water but the gas comes out after 5-10 minutes after solenoid opening.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Does make sense that it would be a pressure thing, but when I put a regular ceramic diffuser on it there isn't a problem and @hbsoman stated his is working with 20 psi. I'll try it on my other setup and see if the problem repeats - thanks


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Should have waited on got the new one.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got the new one and it's really good. Pushing 25 psi through it no problem. The S size is absolutely tiny and bubbles are way smaller than my ada one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> I just got the new one and it's really good. Pushing 25 psi through it no problem. The S size is absolutely tiny and bubbles are way smaller than my ada one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Does it start right up for you? This (older one) is the only diffuser I have that takes 2 hrs to start up. I tested it on one that is running an atomizer that requires at least 30 psi and it still took forever to start.


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

I had the medium and it would start up in under a minute after the solenoid came on.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Asteroid said:


> Does it start right up for you? This (older one) is the only diffuser I have that takes 2 hrs to start up. I tested it on one that is running an atomizer that requires at least 30 psi and it still took forever to start.


Yeah takes maybe 30 seconds for the co2 to get to it and start flowing. Did you soak it in water for 30 minutes before using it the first time?

I would put it in bleach for 5 mins while running some co2 through it to see if its clogged as that's what the manual says to do if you are getting almost no flow which you are.

Ed. forgot use a 50/50 bleach water solution for the dip.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> Yeah takes maybe 30 seconds for the co2 to get to it and start flowing. Did you soak it in water for 30 minutes before using it the first time?
> 
> I would put it in bleach for 5 mins while running some co2 through it to see if its clogged as that's what the manual says to do if you are getting almost no flow which you are.
> 
> Ed. forgot use a 50/50 bleach water solution for the dip.


It works, it's just that it takes forever to start up, which of course sounds like pressure, but when I use any other diffuser/atomizer on the same line it starts up within a few minutes. Perplexed - Twilight Zone.


----------



## Kandomere (Apr 16, 2020)

I just switched to this from a jardli glass which took 30min to start. Neo takes around 1 minute, even though I failed at bending it properly.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Kandomere said:


> I just switched to this from a jardli glass which took 30min to start. Neo takes around 1 minute, even though I failed at bending it properly.


I guess i got a lemon. Even the suction cups are terrible. I can't make it through a day without them coming off the glass.


----------



## Kandomere (Apr 16, 2020)

I soaked mime overnight. That might have helped.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Kandomere said:


> I soaked mime overnight. That might have helped.


I've decided to return the diffuser. If I get another one I will follow-up here what happenend. 
the crappy suction cups were the last straw.


----------



## Galaxy89 (Sep 8, 2020)

hi everyone 
Just tried setup diffuser today size (S) and it look like It have leaking between junction on hose and acril pipe. It look for me pipe is bit smaller. Does anyone have problem like i have. Any ideas 💡? 
Have good day for everyone


----------



## atm424 (Jan 21, 2014)

You might want to check for leaks in the system between the needle valve and diffuser when the system is on. At 35psi and a decent flow rate, you should be clearing the line in no time. since we just use slip fittings (tubing over pipe) and not compression fittings, the CO2 can slip by a joint if the seal is not good all the way around. Or you might have gotten a bad diffuser. Either way you will find out with the new one. I just got a Jardli glass pollen diffuser from Amazon for a great price and couldn't be happier with it. 

Good luck!
-AM


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Reading through this thread, I had the same issues with the offbrand diffusers that were sold on amazon, identical to the aquario diffusers in every way, but half the price.

Mine would start up instantly if I cranked the co2, but if left to start on the regular needle valve adjustment about 3-4bps (only estimate) would take 15-45 minutes to push everything through, less than that would fail to do anything. Working pressure was 40psi.


----------

